# Companion wanted for bereaved Burmese



## Eyren (Nov 8, 2009)

Our 4-yr-old blue Burmese girl lost her brother this weekend after a chronic non-infectious illness (severe IBD) finally got the better of him. She is already bored and lonely despite our best efforts to keep her entertained (her brother spent his final two weeks in cat hospital), so we are looking for a new companion who might fill a gap in her life.

Ideally we'd like a cat of similar age and temperament, or perhaps two older kittens - like most Burmese she is very lively and loves chasing and play-fighting, but is also very sweet-natured at heart (she and her brother managed to get along OK with my husband's elderly and bad-tempered moggy - now deceased) and I'm sure she will adapt well to a new cat if the introductions are handled carefully.

Her new friend would need to be an indoor-only cat as we live near a busy road - ideally a youngish adult of one of the oriental breeds who would not be intimidated by Burmese athletics! We have no other indoor pets (we have bantams in the garden) and no children; I have been keeping cats of various breeds, as well as moggies, for over thirty years.

I have already contacted one or two of the relevant breeds' welfare officers, but thought it might be worth asking around 

TIA


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss - i hope you find the right companion soon.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

good luck with your search. i know y ou are looking at oriental breeds but have you looked into mainecoons? the females in particular tend to be very robust and playful, very similar in nature to what you are looking for


----------



## Eyren (Nov 8, 2009)

Funnily enough, I thought of Maine Coons when I was browsing the cat clubs on the GCCF website after posting on here. I'm in touch with the breed welfare officer - there's a pair of females (a 3-yr-old and a 1-yr-old) available for adoption, and I will hear next week whether the person who is already booked to see them has decided to take them or not. Fingers crossed - but they are very pretty so I'm preparing to be disappointed!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

finders crossed for you


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I know someone who is trying to rehome a cat......I think its a bengal.....not 100% sure though! and it's in Cambridgeshire......

PM me if you want me to try and find out some more details.


----------



## Eyren (Nov 8, 2009)

Good news - we've found a lovely female blue Somali called Tilly to adopt - there's still all the formalities to go through but fingers crossed she will be ours in a few weeks 

However, there is another Somali still up for adoption, a neutered male "usual" colour (i.e. reddish-brown) called Tyler. He comes from the same owner as Tilly but since he is still very unhappy at the sudden change in circumstances and is unused to men - he hissed and growled at my husband for the entire visit! - we are unable to take him for fear he would upset our Burmese.

So, if there are any single ladies out there willing to take on a handsome chap who needs some TLC, you can find out more here:

Welfare & Rescue


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Eyren said:


> Good news - we've found a lovely female blue Somali called Tilly to adopt - there's still all the formalities to go through but fingers crossed she will be ours in a few weeks
> 
> However, there is another Somali still up for adoption, a neutered male "usual" colour (i.e. reddish-brown) called Tyler. He comes from the same owner as Tilly but since he is still very unhappy at the sudden change in circumstances and is unused to men - he hissed and growled at my husband for the entire visit! - we are unable to take him for fear he would upset our Burmese.
> 
> ...


Great news and really good of you to post up about the other cat. He probably needs a thread of his own to highlight his "plight" & try to catch as many peoples eyes as possible.


----------

